# Anyone ever have their fishfinder screen die?



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

I've got a Humminbird 757c and last weekend it was working fine. I shut it off (always have to before I restart the engine or it locks up) and when I turned it back on the screen was dead. I'm sure it's still got power, etc. - it kind of blinks a little - but nothing.

It shot my whole day of fishing......

Anyone had this happen? I can send it to Humminbird and they'll fix it for $150 but wondering if it's something simple....


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

This is a common occurance with the cheap Mexican made Lowrance units lately. In fact my buddy had it happen to his third Lowrance unit in 2 years when we were perching on LE two weeks ago. I have never heard it happening with Humminbird units though.
Do a hard reboot to see if that helps. 
It did with my buddies, this time.


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

What's a hard reboot on a fishfinder? I have to do it frequently with my Blackberry and Vista operating system - but not sure how to do it. Unhook all power?


----------



## ohiojmj (Apr 16, 2004)

Do you have a good voltage? If below 10 or 11V, it won't fire up right.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

The need to shut it off before starting up engine sounds like a red flag to me. Do many guys need to do that? As ohiojmj said, it sounds like it may be a low voltage issue.

And I am curious to hear what a hard reboot is as well.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Here is your hard reboot instructions on various Lowrance products (vs. soft reboot):

http://primus.lowrance.com/support/...uestion=hard+reboot&resultType=5000#Goto33596



http://primus.lowrance.com/support/...ubmitted=1&offset=0&timestamp=1284564875701#1

Humminbird 700 series:
Looks as though there arer no hard reboots on Humminbirds. Here's "has power but no display" troubleshooting and other options.

*Has Power but No Display
*Consult the Common Checks guide on the following link and make sure that all catagories are fully verified. Common checks

http://www.humminbird.com/support/FAQ.aspx?faqid=44


http://www.humminbird.com/support/FAQ.aspx?faqid=42


electrical interference:

http://www.humminbird.com/support/FAQ.aspx?faqid=59


----------



## Gut Hook (Mar 6, 2007)

Thanks guys. I shipped it to good ole Eufala, Alabama yesterday. I'm not an electrician so didn't want to mess with it any further. 

The unit has done the same thing on 2 different boats. My brother and I each have a mount/transducer/GPS rig on our boats. I've got the big lake boat - he's got the bluegill cruiser. On both boats if you start the motor with the 757c running it will freeze the screen.

The rep at H'bird said that was a problem. They fix it all for a flat fee of $150. Can't wait to get it back (she said there was about a 3 day turnaround which sounds pretty quick) and get after some perch!


----------

